# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > القرآن الكريم والسنة النبوية الشريفة >  من روائع البيان في قوله ... "و إذا سألك عبادي عني فإني قريب...."

## hazem mohamed

من روائع البيان في قوله تعالى 
(( و إذا سألك عبادي عني فإني قريب أجيب دعوة الداع إذا دعان ))

ذكر علماء اللغة و البيان عنها اللطائف التالية :

1-   أنها الآية الوحيدة التي انفردت عن بقية الآيات التي تتناول سؤال الناس للنبي الكريم صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم ، حيث إن البقية أتت بصيغة ((يسألونك)) مثل ((يسألونك عن الشهر الحرام قتال فيه قل .. يسألونك عن الخمر و الميسر قل ...، يسألونك عن الأنفال قل ... ، و يسألونك عن اليتامى قل ... ، يسألونك ماذا أحل لهم قل ... ، و يسألونك ماذا ينفقون قل ... ، يسألونك عن الساعة أيان مرساها قل ... ، و يسألونك عن الروح قل ... ، و يسألونك عن الجبال فقل ... ))  إلأ هذه الآية ! فمن عظمة الله - جل في علاه - أنه سبق المؤمنين بالسؤال و هم لم يسألوا بعد! و كأنه سؤال افتراضي ، فإن الله هو الذي وضع السؤال و بادر بالإجابة من قبل أن يُسأل حباً منه بالدعاء و بسرعة الإجابة ! فانظر إلى واسع رحمته!

2-   على غرار (( و يسألونك عن الجبال فقل ينسفها ربي نسفا )) كان القياس أن يقال (و إذا سألك عبادي عني فقل ربي قريب يجيب دعوة الداع ) لكنه تبارك و تعالى تكفل بالإجابة بنفسه وقال (( فإني قريب أجيب دعوة الداع )) فابتدأ جوابه بأنه قريب للدلالة على عدم حاجته للوسطاء و الأولياء أولاً ، وللدلالة على حفاوته بالدعاء و بالسائلين ثانياً. فلم يتحدث بضمير الغائب عن ذاته فلم يقل ((يجيب دعوة الداع)) لأنه يدل على البعد و العلو ، بل نسبها لنفسه للدلالة على دنوه و قربه من السائلين !

3-   أنه تعالى لم يعلق الإجابة بالمشيئة كأن يقول (أجيبه إن شئت) ، بل قطع و أكد بأنه يجيب دعوة الداع.
4-   أنه قدم جواب الشرط على فعل الشرط ، فلم يقل (إذا دعان أستجب له) و ذلك للدلالة على قوة الإجابة و سرعتها.

5-   أنه قال ((أجيب دعوة الداع إذا دعان)) و لم يقل (أجيب دعوة الداع إن دعان)  و في هذا معانٍ بلاغية غاية في الدقة، منها أنه استخدم اداة الشرط ((أذا)) و لم يستخدم أداة الشرط ((إن)) ، فمالفرق بينهما؟
ومن أبرز تلك الفروق أنّ (إنْ) - بسكون النون -  تستخدم غالبا للأحداث المتباعدة و المحتملة الوقوع و المشكوك فيها و النادرة و المستحيلة ، كقوله ((قل إن كان للرحمن ولد فأنا أول العابدين)) و قوله ((و إن طائفتان من المؤمنين اقتتلوا)) لأن الأصل عدم اقتتال المؤمنين ، و قوله ((ولكن انظر إلى الجبل فإن استقر مكانه فسوف تراني)) ، و لم يقل (إذا) استقر مكانه و قد علمنا أن الجبل دك دكاً! و كقوله ((قل أرأيتم إن جعل الله عليكم الليل سرمدا)). بينما (إذا)  تعني المضمون حصوله أو كثير الوقوع واستخدامها في مثل هذا المعنى غالبا، مثل قوله ((كتب عليكم إذا حضر أحدكم الموت)) لأن الموت واقع لا محالة ! و قوله ((و ترى الشمس إذا طلعت تزاور عن كهفهم)) و قوله ((فإذا انسلخ الأشهر الحرم)) و قوله ((فإذا قضيت الصلاة)) ، و لذلك نرى أن كل أحداث يوم القيامة تأتي ب (إذا) و لم تأت بـ (إن) ، مثال ذلك قوله ((إذا زلزلت الارض زلزالها)) و قوله ((إذا الشمس كورت و إذا النجوم انكدرت و إذا الجبال سيرت ...)) و قوله ((اذا وقعت الواقعة)) و غيرها من أحدث يوم القيامة حيث لم تأت أيا ًمنها بأداة الشرط (إن) لأنها تحتمل الندرة و عدم الوقوع. و من أروع هذا البيان هو حينما تأتيان معاً في موضع واحد فيستخدم (إذا) للكثرة و (إن للندرة) مثل قوله تعالى ((اذا قمتم الى الصلاة فاغسلوا وجوهكم .. و إن كنتم جنبا )) فجاء بأ (إذا) للوضوء لأنه كثير الوقوع و (إن) للجنب لأنه نادر الحصول ، و مثل قوله ((فإذا احصن فإن أتين بفاحشةٍ)) فالإحصان متكرر و الفاحشة من النوادر!
فمن هذا نفهم أن المعنى من قوله تعالى ((إذا دعانِ)) أنه يشير إلى كثرة الدعاء و بأنه دعاء متكرر مستمر كثير و ليس نادراً قليلاً ! لأن الله يغضب إن لم يدعَ ، و القلب الذي لا يدعو قلبٌ قاسٍ ، ألم تر إلى قوله تعالى ((فأخذناهم بالبأساء و الضراء لعلهم يضرعون ، فلولا اذ جاءهم بأسنا تضرعوا ولكن قست قلوبهم)) و قوله ((و لقد أخذناهم بالعذاب فما استكانوا لربهم و ما يتضرعون)).

6-   ثم لاحظ أنه قال ((أجيب دعوة الداع)) و لم يقل ((أجيب الداع)) ! لأن الدعوة هي المستجابة و ليس شخص الداع ، و في هذا إشارة دقيقة جداً إلى مكانة الدعوة بغض النظر عن شخصية الداع!

7-   قال ((عبادي)) بالياء و لم يقل ((عبادِ))  فمالفرق؟ ((عبادي)) تشير إلى عدد أكبر من ((عباد)) فالياء تعني أن مجموعة العباد أكثر ، أي يجيبهم كلهم على اختلاف ايمانهم و تقواهم ، كقوله تعالى للدلالة على الكثرة ((قل يا عبادي الذين أسرفوا على أنفسهم)) و المسرفون كثر ، و كقوله ((قل لعبادي يقولوا التي هي أحسن)) لأن أكثرهم يجادل ،  أما للقلة فيقول ((فبشر عباد الذين يستمعون القول فيتبعون أحسنه)) و هؤلاء قلة ، و قوله ((وقل يا عباد الذين آمنوا اتقوا ربكم)) و المتقون قلة !

8-   لاحظ أنه قال : ((أجيب دعوة الداع)) و كان القياس أن يقول (أجيب دعوتهم)! و ذلك للدلالة على أنه يجيب دعوة كل داع و ليس فقط دعوة السائلين ، فوسع دائرة الدعوة و لم يقصرها على السائلين.

9-   قال ((فإني قريب)) و لم يقل (أنا قريب) و هذا توكيد بـ (إن) المشددة للتوكيد ، لأن أنا غير مؤكدة.

10 - أن الآية توسطت آيات الصوم ، وهذا يعني أن الدعاء ديدن الصائم و أن للصائم دعوة لا ترد كما ورد في الأثر ( ما لم تكن بقطيعة رحم). 
الدعاء شعار الصائمين ، ومن عظمة الدعاء و منزلته عند الله أن الله أحاطه بآيات الصوم الذي قال عنه في الحديث القدسي ((الصوم لي و أنا أجزي به) لأن الصوم من شعائر الإخلاص لله لأنه شَعيرة غير ظاهرة الأثر على صاحبها ما لم يرائي ، فكذا الدعاء أراده الله أن يكون خالصاً له  و هو الذي يجزي به من دون شرك فيه لأحد ، من دون واسطة نبي أو ولي أو شرطي أو موظف !

والله أعلم ، وصلى الله وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين.

----------

